# Aromasin frequency



## Buzzard (Mar 8, 2011)

I understand dosing of Aromasin is or should be based on an individuals labs... But I want to know what the optimal dosing frequency is. I was thinking I read a while back that Aromasin is best dosed 2X/Day. So if you are doing 25mg/Day, run it at 12.5mg 2X/Day... Thoughts?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 8, 2011)

ED or EOD.  Once a day or more, it doesn't really matter.  I hope that helps.

Try taking it with some ANPB as the fat helps the chemical absorb better.


----------



## cutright (Mar 8, 2011)

Exemestane reaches steady blood plasma levels of after a week of administration and this is also when we see it begin its maximal effect on reducing circulating estrogen levels. It’s also has a ½ life of 27 hours (4), so taking it once per day is going to build up blood plasma levels to a very effective level.
12.5 EOD is what I use .. I think you still have to adjust to your needs dose and freq. If 2x a day works for u do it


----------



## colorado (Mar 8, 2011)

How would one know if they are using too much Exemestane?


----------



## EP_Chiron (Mar 8, 2011)

joint dryness and overall facial dryness could be one indicator


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2011)

cutright said:


> Exemestane reaches steady blood plasma levels of after a week of administration and this is also when we see it begin its maximal effect on reducing circulating estrogen levels. It???s also *has a ½ life of 27 hours* (4), so taking it once per day is going to build up blood plasma levels to a very effective level.
> 12.5 EOD is what I use .. I think you still have to adjust to your needs dose and freq. If 2x a day works for u do it


 Your source for the half life was measuring females. The half life in males is WAY shorter because of our higher T levels. Twice daily dosing is ideal for maximal E2 suppression. Once daily will work though.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2011)

colorado said:


> How would one know if they are using too much Exemestane?


 Bloodwork


----------



## cutright (Mar 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Your source for the half life was measuring females. The half life in males is WAY shorter because of our higher T levels. Twice daily dosing is ideal for maximal E2 suppression. Once daily will work though.



Your right sorry about that I should have posted that with that article... It's hard to find study's on male subjects most of all I find are for females


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2011)

cutright said:


> Your right sorry about that I should have posted that with that article... It's hard to find study's on male subjects most of all I find are for females


 
*Pharmacokinetics and Dose Finding of a Potent Aromatase Inhibitor, Aromasin (Exemestane), in Young Males *

Nelly Mauras, John Lima, Deval Patel, Annie Rini, Enrico di Salle, Ambrose Kwok and Barbara Lippe 
Nemours Children???s Clinic and Research Programs (N.M., J.L., A.R.), Jacksonville, Florida 32207; and University of Florida Health Sciences Center (D.P.) and Amersham Pharmacia Biotech (E.d.S., A.K., B.L.), Peapack, New Jersey 07977 

Address all correspondence and requests for reprints to: Nelly Mauras, M.D., Nemours Children???s Clinic, 807 Children???s Way, Jacksonville, Florida 32207. E-mail: nmauras@nemours.org.

*Abstract *

Suppression of estrogen, via estrogen receptor or aromatase blockade, is being investigated in the treatment of different conditions. Exemestane (Aromasin) is a potent and selective irreversible aromatase inhibitor. To characterize its suppression of estrogen and its pharmacokinetic (PK) properties in males, healthy eugonadal subjects (14???26 yr of age) were recruited. In a cross-over study, 12 were randomly assigned to 25 and 50 mg exemestane daily, orally, for 10 d with a 14-d washout period. Blood was withdrawn before and 24 h after the last dose of each treatment period. A PK study was performed (n = 10) using a 25-mg dose. Exemestane suppressed plasma estradiol comparably with either dose [25 mg, 38% (P 0.002); 50 mg, 32% (P 0.008)], with a reciprocal increase in testosterone concentrations (60% and 56%; P 0.003 for both). Plasma lipids and IGF-I concentrations were unaffected by treatment. *The PK properties of the 25-mg dose showed the highest exemestane concentrations 1 h after administration, indicating rapid absorption. The terminal half-life was 8.9 h. Maximal estradiol suppression of 62 ± 14% was observed at 12 h.* The drug was well tolerated. In conclusion, exemestane is a potent aromatase inhibitor in men and an alternative to the choice of available inhibitors. Long-term efficacy and safety will need further study.


----------



## cutright (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome thanks!^^^^^


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2011)

cutright said:


> Awesome thanks!^^^^^


 No problem


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Only 14%? Wow I thought it was much higher. 

Did I read that wrong?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Only 14%? Wow I thought it was much higher.
> 
> Did I read that wrong?


 62% plus or minus 14%. Its an average of sorts.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 9, 2011)

That's 62 plus or minus 14, so 48-76 %


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 31, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Your source for the half life was measuring females. The half life in males is WAY shorter because of our higher T levels. Twice daily dosing is ideal for maximal E2 suppression. Once daily will work though.


 So do you take 12.5 mg every day, heavyiron?


----------



## toothache (Mar 31, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *Pharmacokinetics and Dose Finding of a Potent Aromatase Inhibitor, Aromasin (Exemestane), in Young Males *
> 
> Nelly Mauras, John Lima, Deval Patel, Annie Rini, Enrico di Salle, Ambrose Kwok and Barbara Lippe
> Nemours Children???s Clinic and Research Programs (N.M., J.L., A.R.), Jacksonville, Florida 32207; and University of Florida Health Sciences Center (D.P.) and Amersham Pharmacia Biotech (E.d.S., A.K., B.L.), Peapack, New Jersey 07977
> ...



Good stuff...thanks for that.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 5, 2011)

12.5mg ed works like a charm


----------



## Hell (Apr 5, 2011)

Ive been taking 12.5 eod of Sciroxx Aromasin and it been working great


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 5, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> 12.5mg ed works like a charm



same here, best ai there is, easily


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 5, 2011)

personally EOD does not work for me..my nips start to get sore and sensitive if i dont dose every day


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 6, 2011)

I may go to every 3rd day, but then I am on simple 600 mg test weekly.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 9, 2011)

I need some of that shit! I trust, thus far EP, but they been all soled out of Exemestane. BOGUS!


----------



## Ravager (Apr 10, 2011)

Be sure to stock up next time its in!!! A few bottles lasts a long time.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 11, 2011)

I just did, and appreciate the advice!

By chance, what is the shelf life for aromasin or nova? Can you freeze it, is it necessary.


----------



## atlas114 (Apr 12, 2011)

No matter the dose ED!! Not EOD!!!


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> I just did, and appreciate the advice!
> 
> By chance, what is the shelf life for aromasin or nova? Can you freeze it, is it necessary.



I was told 2 years by research stop, if you keep it in a dark cool place.


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 13, 2011)

atlas114 said:


> No matter the dose ED!! Not EOD!!!


 Why?


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 13, 2011)

atlas114 said:


> No matter the dose ED!! Not EOD!!!



I dose EOD, and had my E2 checked 48 hours after a dose and it was 33.  So, EOD is working fine.  When I was taking 12.5 ED, it was too much.  My back and joints hurt like hell.


----------

